# Banker's Life & Casualty Medicare Supplement



## rose481 (Jul 1, 2014)

If you are in the market, or will be soon, for a Medicare Supplement, DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT buy one from Banker's Life & Casualty! That is all.


----------



## oldman (Aug 8, 2014)

I would be interested to learn why. I have had Bankers for three years now and No issues. Thanks.


----------



## rose481 (Aug 8, 2014)

I filed a complaint against Banker's  with the State Insurance Commissioner's Office in 2013 for errors in paying DH's claims.  The state sent me a copy of Banker's response which included a print out showing over 30 errors in claim payments.  I file the claims myself, which I know is out of the "norm", but give me a break, it's not rocket science.  Had another conversation with Banker's rep today...they are "looking" into it...again.  Enough said?


----------



## oldman (Aug 9, 2014)

OK, thanks for replying.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, at least their looking into it Rose, I guess it could be worse.  Hope everything gets straightened out for you.


----------



## rose481 (Aug 9, 2014)

Please trust me when I "say" this SeaBreeze...I know in the world of insurance it could be worse...as in NO insurance, but this has been going on for 5 years! The fact that "they are looking into it" again is of no comfort.  Go somewhere else you say? Can't, not eligible, stuck! I just don't want to see anyone else join the ranks. Thank you for the good wishes though!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, thanks for the heads-up and words of warning Rose.


----------



## oldman (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah, I know what you mean by being stuck. I tried to sign on with Mutual of Omaha last year and because I take  25mgs. of Atenolol (PRN) whenever my palpitations start up, they refused me. I was like, "Are you kidding?" I was changing only because Bankers raised their rates pretty high and I could have save about $60.00 with M of O.


----------



## rose481 (Aug 9, 2014)

I hear you "oldman"...I tried to get on with Cigna...I thought perhaps we could save a few dollars if I got a less expensive supplement, but they wouldn't take me because I needed Carpal Tunnel Release surgery on left hand.  It's crazy!  Banker's rates are high...DH's premium started out at just over a hundred dollars and are now $243. But for all the aggravation, I am thankful we have insurance.


----------



## oldman (Aug 10, 2014)

I thought maybe the Obamacare would also mandate that the companies that sell supplemental policies not be able to refuse anyone, even with pre-existing conditions. Palpitations are really no big issue. Most people have them occasionally. I take one very small Atenolol 25mgs. maybe three times a month. A prescription of 30 pills last me for a few years. I think insurance companies want their policyholders to be 100% healthy and not need insurance.


----------

